# Recall



## jaspersdad (Aug 15, 2012)

OMG, fantastic.
Jasper is 4 months now.
The training is going quite well, one problem we seem to have is the recall, whilst on an open field with lots of other dogs, he seems to turn deaf!

Well after reading bits on here and other peoples advice, we have just took delivery of a Acme 210.5 whistle. Armed with cubes of spam (super treats)
(used only with the whistle).
2 short blasts, he stops in his tracks and bolts directly back! yeehaaaaa.
Upto now without fail, in various situations.
Long may it last, lets hope for no more embarrassing situations, trying to get him back.

If you have similar probs, do not hesitate, get one.. Best 5er I,ve ever spent.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I got one, works brilliantly unless other dogs around, then i'm afraid Dudley is as deaf to the whistle as he is to my voice!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That's great!! Well done you and Jasper


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes I find the whistle works alot better than my voice too!! Good idea about spam, will have to get some!!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree! After seeing the whistles in action on a Cockapoo meet I bought one and haven't looked back since. Great in strong wind / at the beach too.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

jaspersdad said:


> OMG, fantastic.
> Jasper is 4 months now.
> The training is going quite well, one problem we seem to have is the recall, whilst on an open field with lots of other dogs, he seems to turn deaf!
> 
> ...


I bought one for Malie but have not tried it yet.I wasn't sure how to go about using it.Will give it a go on the school run this afternoon.
XClare


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I just do two short sharp blows and treat her when she comes. At first, I called her too and showed her the treat in my hand. By the end of the walk she had it figured out so I only needed to use the whistle/treat. Now I randomly treat her when she comes back. I was told that from the start only use the whistle one time per recall so she learns to respond first time. Hope that makes sense! I was really amazed at how well it works. N x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

My trainer said to choose a whistle tune, I do four short blows, and then do that as you give them their dinner each time for two weeks before you try it on a walk. Worked well for us. He associates it with good things and I still always give treats when he comes back.


----------



## mabelsmum (Nov 9, 2012)

We now have Mabel the teenage years as at 7 months she is deaf to all instruction! I may try a whistle. She is also turning into a right whining little git and we have fallen out several times today! Good luck with the training!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Mabelsmum if Binky on the rare occasion does whine it is because she is bored, so a quick game of tug, chase or hide and seek usually satisfies! I saw on another thread she is well walked and fed, just wondered if she is entertained too?


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

jaspersdad said:


> OMG, fantastic.
> Jasper is 4 months now.
> The training is going quite well, one problem we seem to have is the recall, whilst on an open field with lots of other dogs, he seems to turn deaf!
> 
> ...


I wish I'd known about this 'wonder whistle' when Pip went through her selective hearing phase, had some real cringe moments when she was a pup! :argh:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I use a whistle and wouldn't be without one. Start at home and whistle when Poo is in the garden. I use two short blasts but it's really up to you. As soon as they come to you give a high value treat. Do it randomly and take them by suprise, they soon learn that the whistle = something really worth returning for. Once you're confident at home try it on a walk. I use mine when they are some distance away or I can't see them behind bushes/trees. I think the key to success here is the high value treat not the normal every day treat you might give for recall. Also don't overuse it, save it for when calling their name just won't work.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I may try this whistle and spam idea  Rudi used to be amazing at coming back unless there was a dog and then there was no hope but now she even has stopped comin back without dogs to distract her - I tried a long lead and she just stayed right next to me as she would on a walk so that didn't help xx


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

We use three short pips on the whistle for recall and Polly responds, say, 95% of the time, even when out of sight (in another room) or distracted (doing her bloodhound impression or chasing that elusive leaf). Two short pips means 'let's walk'. One long peep and she sits and stays where she is without returning.

The whistle is consistent, totally devoid of emotional overlay and the sound carries more than a voice.

Toffin
x


----------



## mabelsmum (Nov 9, 2012)

*Whining*

Thanks for the reply, Mabel is entertained and we often play catch etc. Her toy box has some appealing toys in but often she wants a tummy rub or goodness knows what, when we have tried everything and ignoring her hasn't worked we tend to say enough is enought and put her in bed. She oftens whines as she is dropping off to sleep which I think means she doesn't want to give in to sleep but the drowsiness says otherwise!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have just ordered two x Acme whistles after Betty's sheep chasing escapade in the lakes!!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm going to buy an acme whistle too after reading on here that whistles do seem to do the trick for recall. Had a very successful off lead training session walk today with my dog trainer, Beau used to walk off lead when she was a pup but we had a few blips as she got a bit older and she ran off to far so it really knocked my confidence for letting her off lead. This week I decided I really wanted to try again with off lead walking for both Beau and Kody and had both of mine off lead at the same time they were fantastic didn't run off to far and were so engrossed in the retrieving ball game we were playing they even ignored all the other dogs that were around...so proud of them both


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Kody&Beau said:


> I'm going to buy an acme whistle too after reading on here that whistles do seem to do the trick for recall. Had a very successful off lead training session walk today with my dog trainer, Beau used to walk off lead when she was a pup but we had a few blips as she got a bit older and she ran off to far so it really knocked my confidence for letting her off lead. This week I decided I really wanted to try again with off lead walking for both Beau and Kody and had both of mine off lead at the same time they were fantastic didn't run off to far and were so engrossed in the retrieving ball game we were playing they even ignored all the other dogs that were around...so proud of them both


Well done Beau & Kody and of course, well done you, too! It's good that you gave it another go, its hard once your confidence takes a knock! Pip loves being off the lead because she gets to explore loads more and she must run 5 times the distance I walk! It's brill watching them have so much fun! 

Good luck with many more off lead walks in the future 

H x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok so the best things I have ever purchased are my Cockapoo (obviously) a dog whistle and some pork luncheon meat - I took Rudi to field with said items and usually I will get blanked if there is a dog but with a blow of my whistle she came running back for the smelly pork .... Only downside was that other dogs could smell it and I had a few friends following me hahhaa  what a great walk  xx


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

It's funny, now max is 7 months he too couldn't give a hoot about me on a walk if there are other Dogs about. Can be frustrating, embarrassing and a real pain in the neck, I feel like a failure when he doesn't respond, made worse if the other owner is so precious about their dog! or if the other person just walks off in the opposite direction with max happily following! 
What I have found is if I walk with the other person for a while and let max run wild with the other dog then call him away he is fine. It's the quick hellos and goodbyes he objects to.
I'm wondering if a whistle will help and a load of tinned meat!

We were also wondering if having another poo in the house might stop this desire to find other dogs and ignore us?
Saying that we are also aware this could double our trouble with the puppy learning I don't have to go back! 

We always said we would love another poo but only wanted one once max is at a standard where we feel we need to be and right now I'm not sure we are there yet! :question:
But the whistle may help us.

Sam x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sam1 said:


> It's funny, now max is 7 months he too couldn't give a hoot about me on a walk if there are other Dogs about. Can be frustrating, embarrassing and a real pain in the neck, I feel like a failure when he doesn't respond, made worse if the other owner is so precious about their dog! or if the other person just walks off in the opposite direction with max happily following!
> What I have found is if I walk with the other person for a while and let max run wild with the other dog then call him away he is fine. It's the quick hellos and goodbyes he objects to.
> I'm wondering if a whistle will help and a load of tinned meat!
> 
> ...


It is definitely worth trying a whistle, unfortunately for me Dudley's desire to say Hi to any other dog is still stronger. I got him to answer the whistle perfectly at home and when out if no other dog was around, but there is nothing I have found that will stop him doing the mad dash to say hello. Like Max he will come to me once he has said hello and had a little play. I was using a training line as I wanted more control and they are really good, but I was letting him off if he met a friendly dog, so they could play without getting tangled, he would then charge over to say hello to any new dog that appeared on the horizon anyway so I decided there wasn't a lot of good using it! I wonder if the only way to have more control is to keep him on the lead more and not let him play with other dogs as much - but it is so lovely when they are having such fun, I'm not sure I want to give that up!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh and having another poo would be great for you and Max, but it wouldn't necessarily stop him running to other dogs! I'm hoping as he loses some of the puppy playfulness he won't always want to charge off.


----------

